# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  El avispón asiático coloniza en un año Merindades y alcanza la Demanda

## Jonasino

> Los ayuntamientos han tenido que tomar la delantera a la Junta de Castilla y León, que aún carece de protocolo de actuación, para retirar una treintena de nidos hallados en la comarca







> Hace poco más de un año, en octubre de 2014, se hallaron en Espinosa de los Monteros y el Valle de Mena los dos primeros ejemplares de avispón asiático de Burgos y Castilla y León. A los pocos días, una vez confirmada la especie, la Junta de Castilla y León anunciaba que el protocolo de actuación estaría listo para esta primavera pasada. Tras más de un año, la Administración regional admite continuar sin protocolo de actuación mientras esta  exótica invasora ha colonizado toda la comarca, donde se han localizado numerosos ejemplares y una treintena de nidos en los municipios del Valle de Mena (19), Villarcayo (1), Manzanedo (1), Sotoscueva (1), Cuesta Urria (1), Trespaderne (3), Frías (1) y Montija (2). Ayer, Medio Ambiente confirmó, además, el hallazgo del primer nido en La Demanda, a más de un centenar de kilómetros de Merindades.
> Desde la Consejería de Medio Ambiente afirman que los agentes medioambientales están inventariando todos los hallazgos y los trampeos realizados para capturar ejemplares, pero lo datos oficiales no coinciden en absoluto con los reales que manejan los equipos de bomberos de la comarca. La caída de las hojas de los árboles de ribera deja al descubierto sus copas estos días de otoño y el hallazgo de nidos es incesante. El primero localizado en Las Merindades se situó en el casco urbano de Villasana cerca del río Cadagua en mayo y desde entonces el goteo no cesa. En este tiempo, los bomberos voluntarios de la Diputación en el Valle de Mena han ido formándose y logrando una mínima equipación de dos trajes especiales, así como insecticidas que les ha proporcionado la Diputación, mientras que el Ayuntamiento corre con los gastos extraordinarios como el alquiler de camiones grúa necesarios para alcanzar los nidos.
> Los hallazgos más al sur han obligado a actuar a los voluntarios de la Agrupación de Protección Civil del Ayuntamiento de Villarcayo y también a los bomberos voluntarios de Medina de Pomar, que consiguieron dos trajes especiales el pasado octubre. En cada nido de avispón asiático trabajan entre 1.600 y 1.800 ejemplares y de cada uno saldrán unas 200 reinas fecundadas que, tras la hibernación, tratarán de crear su propio nido la próxima primavera.
> En la vecina comarca de Las Encartaciones de Vizcaya, el jefe del equipo de bomberos del Valle de Mena, Miguel Ángel García, afirma que el número de nidos se ha «multiplicado por diez en un año». Los ayuntamientos ven como el problema avanza y con él sus consecuencias para la biodiversidad, la economía -especialmente la apicultura y el cultivo de frutales- y la salud de las personas, pero nadie mueve ficha. Por ello, el Ayuntamiento de Villarcayo con la colaboración del Ceder Merindades y el apoyo del Consistorio medinés ha presentado una Estrategia de gestión de la plaga de Vespa Velutina en Las Merindades, redactada por el ingeniero Roberto Puch y el bombero profesional Saúl Peña.
> 
> Diputación y Junta
> 
> Ayer, el mismo día que la Junta anunciaba el hallazgo de la Demanda, ediles de los ayuntamientos de Medina de Pomar y Villarcayo junto con el Ceder Merindades y los autores de la estrategia presentaban su propuesta al diputado provincial de Ciudadanos, Lorenzo Rodríguez, y trasmitían su inquietud al diputado del PP, Ricardo Martínez. Ciudadanos dará voz a la comarca y ya ha pedido a la Diputación que «colabore con Las Merindades para dotar de medios y ayuda económica y material a los bomberos voluntarios y a las agrupaciones de Protección Civil».
> Asimismo, Cs ha presentado  una Proposición no de Ley en la Junta de Castilla y León  en la que le plantea, según informó ayer, que «asuma su competencia a la hora de elaborar un plan que defina los protocolos de actuación en la lucha contra la plaga que supone esta especie invasora en Las Merindades». Hoy por hoy, solo actúan los bomberos voluntarios y los voluntarios de Protección Civil, mientras desde el Servicio Territorial de Medio Ambiente de la Junta admiten que «no actuamos directamente sobre los nidos, pues es un asunto que requiere de material y formación muy específicos de los que carecemos hasta que la Dirección General del Medio Natural determine la forma de actuar».


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...lcanza/demanda

----------

Azuer (19-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (19-nov-2015),HUESITO (20-nov-2015),Los terrines (19-nov-2015),perdiguera (19-nov-2015)

----------

